

Summary of useful tools and resources for working in Google App Engine - ordinaryman
http://code.google.com/appengine/tools_tips.html

======
timinman
There is a great resource that you won't find on that page: appengine-jruby.
It works with Sinatra or Rails, so you can write beautiful ruby code and
upload it to Google where it will be compiled to byte-code and served. Check
it out: <http://code.google.com/p/appengine-jruby/>

------
trungonnews
I used to be huge fan of AppEngine, then I realized that no company will ever
pay me to build anything on top of AppEngine. :(

~~~
ordinaryman
This was in recent news, based on Elance data..

 _After making an entry into the top 50 skills in Q1 2010, Google App Engine,
the cloud-based application development platform, showed the single largest
increase in demand with over a 10x growth quarter over quarter. With this
increase, Google App Engine (#37) moved past Amazon Web Services (#40) as the
cloud platform highest in demand in Q2._

From :
[http://www.websitemagazine.com/content/blogs/posts/archive/2...](http://www.websitemagazine.com/content/blogs/posts/archive/2010/08/09/follow-
the-money-it-superhero-s-top-elance-again.aspx)

Currently though, the rankings have changed a bit..
<http://www.elance.com/p/online-employment-report-it.html>

